# Pizza is it a no go?



## Siannie 49 (May 5, 2020)

Is it OK for a slice of pizza. Teenager son craving.


----------



## Robin (May 5, 2020)

Siannie 49 said:


> Is it OK for a slice of pizza. Teenager son craving.


Pizza is absolutley fine, but it may take a bit of practice to get the insulin dose right so that the action of the insulin matches the action of the pizza digesting.
So you may as well start practising straight way!
A lot of people find it digests more slowly, so you can get a 'second spike' hours after you thought the meal was done and dusted. Time will tell. Some people find they have to give half the insulin up front, and half later on. I don’t, I’m fine with it all at once, but I don’t tend to eat a massive amount of pizza all at once.
Experiment, see how it goes, don’t beat yourself up if he’s higher than expected afterwards, and have some hypo treatment handy in case he goes low at the two hour mark because the insulin is working faster than the pizza!


----------



## Ljc (May 5, 2020)

I agree give it a go.  I didn’t used to have to split my dose for pizza but now I do.


----------



## MrDaibetes (May 5, 2020)

Pizza can be hard to bolus for depending if you are on a pump or injection, what I used to find was I would go low then high several hours later.


----------



## Thebearcametoo (May 5, 2020)

Pizza is fine but once you’re carb counting you realise just how many carbs there are in a big pizza  so we tend to go for smaller portions (half a supermarket pizza or 2-3 slices of a take away one). My daughter eats all the foods she used to do we just try to look at portion size and to have a mix of carbs fat and protein each meal. You will find that some foods spike quickly and then you end up with a hypo (hello sushi) as the insulin hits later but that can be adjusted by moving the timing of the injection once you know. Many people find pizza tricky so if he has a large portion you may find you need to do adjustments later. But no foods are off limit.


----------



## stephknits (May 5, 2020)

Am waiting for my daughter to ask for pizza for dinner!  She was diagnosed on Friday.  I am also type1 , but have a pump.  I tend to do half the insulin up front and then split the rest over the next four hours - not possible on MDI.  I think i will probably give her half a pizza and do all of the insulin up front (she won't want to do more than one injection) and then see how it goes.


----------



## nonethewiser (May 5, 2020)

Thin crust has less carbs, whatever your fancy pizza is doable.


----------



## Inka (May 5, 2020)

Pizza is fine   Just watch the carbs and bolus accordingly. I also recommend doing extra blood tests after eating it the first few times. I bolus all in one go and don’t split it, but I do watch my portion size and fill up the rest of my plate with salad so I rarely eat a large pizza all by myself. I’d rather have a few slices.

I find I always need slightly more insulin than I think for the carbs. I guess this is to do with the fat content. I like the sour dough pizzas or I make my own with spelt flour as a base. 

Experiment and enjoy


----------



## Siannie 49 (May 10, 2020)

Why has my son had a hypo after a Sunday roast lunch??. He was 5.5 before lunch and then 3.7 2hrs  later. Don't know where I'm going wrong somewhere.??? Also would tinned spaghetti hoops and pasta shapes spike his bloods.


----------



## trophywench (May 10, 2020)

Have replied on your other thread.


----------



## SueEK (May 10, 2020)

Ooh pizza, yum. Definitely a no no for us T2s   Haven’t had one for well over a year


----------



## Drummer (May 10, 2020)

There are pizzas suitable for type twos and for a low carb snack but it isn't appropriate for this thread. I could forward the recipe in a personal message I hope - if you are interested send me a PM and I'll find my recipe book - it is large.


----------



## freesia (May 28, 2020)

Hi. I used to make pizza using a pitta bread base. Now i make one using a recipe from Diabetes Weight Loss book, using ground almonds, egg, parmesan and grated courgette. This makes a pizza about the size of a side plate and quite thick. Its really filling so i usually have it on its own or with a small salad. Best of all with a tomato based sauce on, its only 9g carbs.


----------



## Pine Marten (May 30, 2020)

SueEK said:


> Ooh pizza, yum. Definitely a no no for us T2s   Haven’t had one for well over a year


We have been making the Fathead pizza (recipe is on here somewhere) and that's very nice, and it's low carb


----------



## SueEK (May 30, 2020)

Pine Marten said:


> We have been making the Fathead pizza (recipe is on here somewhere) and that's very nice, and it's low carb


Oh might have a look at that then, thanks x


----------



## Drummer (May 30, 2020)

I suggested making fat head pizza very early on in this thread and the post was deleted as not appropriate.
Perhaps consult with the mods to get more information about why.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (May 31, 2020)

Drummer said:


> I suggested making fat head pizza very early on in this thread and the post was deleted as not appropriate.
> Perhaps consult with the mods to get more information about why.



As a suggestion for a T2 on a low carb diet who posted that it was a ’no no’ it is appropriate. But low carb diets are not recommended for children or teenagers which is what the OP was asking about.


----------



## Drummer (May 31, 2020)

I was not suggesting a low carb diet but a low carb snack, assuming that could possibly minimize the problems type ones have reported about the consumption of 'normal' pizza and the difficulty in getting the insulin for it right, as set out by Robin in the first response.  
Plus if you ever come across a teenager who would eat just one slice of pizza, given the opportunity to eat more - that would be interesting....


----------



## James B (May 31, 2020)

freesia said:


> Hi. I used to make pizza using a pitta bread base. Now i make one using a recipe from Diabetes Weight Loss book, using ground almonds, egg, parmesan and grated courgette. This makes a pizza about the size of a side plate and quite thick. Its really filling so i usually have it on its own or with a small salad. Best of all with a tomato based sauce on, its only 9g carbs.


I have the same book! Not tried the recipe out yet though is it good?


----------



## James B (May 31, 2020)

If someone told me you’re diabetic now you can’t have pizza life wouldn’t be worth living. I joke of course but it’s like everything else try it and learn from it. When I eat a pizza I’ll eat half now (used absolutely demolish a 14 inch) and have it with some salad as it seems to help the digestion I can do either all up front or half and half but that was because of my insulin ratio changing. There’s a lot of carbs and fat in pizza so the fat will slow down the carbs being digested it probably best to do it half and half. Don’t be scared to eat whatever you want the insulin is there to help you achieve that. Now let’s talk toppings my classic is pepperoni jalapeños and peppers, what’s yours?


----------



## freesia (Jun 2, 2020)

James B said:


> I have the same book! Not tried the recipe out yet though is it good?


I like it and so does my other half. Its really filling so if i have anything with it, its usually salad. Try it see what you think


----------



## freesia (Jun 2, 2020)

James B said:


> If someone told me you’re diabetic now you can’t have pizza life wouldn’t be worth living. I joke of course but it’s like everything else try it and learn from it. When I eat a pizza I’ll eat half now (used absolutely demolish a 14 inch) and have it with some salad as it seems to help the digestion I can do either all up front or half and half but that was because of my insulin ratio changing. There’s a lot of carbs and fat in pizza so the fat will slow down the carbs being digested it probably best to do it half and half. Don’t be scared to eat whatever you want the insulin is there to help you achieve that. Now let’s talk toppings my classic is pepperoni jalapeños and peppers, what’s yours?


I love pizza and if i go out i'd have a thin based one. I do worry still about how much insulin i would need though, i was diagnosed 2 years ago and still worry about making mistakes. I eat the low carb one as its tasty and easy enough to make though (and i'd like to keep my weight down although its crept up a bit during lockdown). Hhhmmmm...toppings....where do i start..pepperoni, salami, olives, jalapenos, peppers, onions......


----------



## Ditto (Jun 2, 2020)

I told my son if you have to have takeaway food out of all the choices ie Kentucky, chippy, Indian, Chinese, pies, anything or pizza don't have the pizza!


----------



## Two_Hares (Jun 4, 2020)

I'm not sure if we're allowed to discuss products on here but I had a quick look at the rules and can't see anything that says not to (although my attention/focus is not 100% today so apologies if I've missed it).  I've used a product called Lo-Dough to make pizzas at home and I've really liked it.  You buy them online directly from the company.  They're low calorie and low carb so you can concentrate on adding toppings to whatever fits your eating.  They can be used for other things too (wraps, bread substitute etc), but I've not had great success doing that, but as a pizza it's great.  Downside is they're quite expensive (although not as much as a takeaway pizza), so I would recommend giving them a bash if your son is missing pizza!


----------



## James B (Jun 4, 2020)

Two_Hares said:


> I'm not sure if we're allowed to discuss products on here but I had a quick look at the rules and can't see anything that says not to (although my attention/focus is not 100% today so apologies if I've missed it).  I've used a product called Lo-Dough to make pizzas at home and I've really liked it.  You buy them online directly from the company.  They're low calorie and low carb so you can concentrate on adding toppings to whatever fits your eating.  They can be used for other things too (wraps, bread substitute etc), but I've not had great success doing that, but as a pizza it's great.  Downside is they're quite expensive (although not as much as a takeaway pizza), so I would recommend giving them a bash if your son is missing pizza!


That sounds like something I need to get involved with could you perhaps find a link so I can take a look?


----------



## Two_Hares (Jun 4, 2020)

James B said:


> That sounds like something I need to get involved with could you perhaps find a link so I can take a look?


Here you go - https://lodough.co/ 
Initially I just bought the pack of two to see if I liked them but I bought the pack of 8 the second time because they're handy to have.  The texture when you take them out of the packet is a bit like thin loft insulation haha but when it's cooked it just tastes like a thin crust pizza (to me, anyway!).


----------

